# CNC vadība / mehānika >  diy 3fazu bldc motora driveris

## serotonine

motors griezīs spararatu ziroskopaa. vajag 25000 rpm kaukur apmeram. ir cupa motoru  no  vhs pickupiem  un dazada izmera cieto motori.   zinu ka frezes darbina  bldc ( nu vai vienkarsi oglisu motors ekonomejot) motori. ir kads pats taisijis draiveri ar lieliem apgriezieniem??

----------


## Mosfet

Kādas problēmas ir motoru 3f draiverim 25 k apgriezini, svarīgi ir cik jaudīgs motors, kāds spriegums un kāds būs kontroles mehanisms apakaļsaitē.

----------


## Vikings

Vai nav vieglāk izmantot jau kādu gatavu risinājumu? PIemēram, tā paša VHS maģa galvas motora draiveri vai, piemēram, lāzerprintera spogulīša motoru ar visu draiveri?

----------


## a_masiks

ir 2 varianti: pirkt gatavu no kitajozām, vai taisīt pašam.
pirmais varianta piemērs.
Pastaigājot pa linku noteikti atradīsi kautko noderīgu. Pieredze - piegādā samērā ātri un kvalitatīvi.

Otra varianta piemērs : http://aquaticus.info/bldc_controller

----------


## serotonine

originalie ir par svaku, jo jaiekustina spararats, ar vera nemamu massu. turklat tam mikrenem biezi datasheetu atrast nevar. tnx par linkiem.   biju radiomodelju veicii, apskatiiju tos kontrolierus...  viena nelaime. vniem visiem (ko redzeeju ir sarezgita vadiba, kur butu jau akal japrojekte jalodee un japrogramee pcb.    biju cerejis ka kads no klatesosajiem ir jau sadu videjas jaudas ietaisi veidojis.   pagaidam labakais prototips sadam ziroskopam sanaca no padomju - bulgaru  razojuma 5 collu cietaa diska ( veseli 10mb). atkodu kura vieta mazaks rezistors jaielodee, uzkrameju radiatorus tranjiem, un 12 voltu vietaa iebaroju kadus 18.   pacentisos piemest pie oscilografa nomerit abarotus, un vel bildi ar to pasakumu. bet motors specifisks, ar sensoriem turklat nez vai isti trisfazu ka cietajam, jo jau originali divi tranji karst vairak turklat magneta polu skaits mulsina. (griezas 90 pa gradiem). provesu celt lidz 24v.......

jaa un pie 18 voltiem tas pasakums karst reizes 10 vairak. skjiet ka efektivitate kritusies

----------


## a_masiks

Nav viņiem sarežģīta vadība. Bez pults var būt ir sarežģīta programmēšana, taču vadība - diezgan vienkārša. Ir nopērkamas  5$ standalone vadības shēmiņas tiem kontroleriem. Tie kas gudrāki  - tie pat nekarst pie ievērojamas motora jaudas, nekarsē pašu motoru un dod papildus lielus apriezienus.
Pie palaišnas viņi no sākuma nodetektē motoru, nosaka tā parametrus un tikai pēc tam iegiež...

Var būt, ja pašam patīk čakarēties - šis palīdzēs:
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod ... oc8138.pdf

----------

